# Replacement drip tray



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi - my the drip tray in my Silvia has recently got some holes (from rust). Can anyone direct me to where I can find a replacement?

[Google didn't help me...]


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Try Espresso Underground


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Bella Barista sell Rancilio Silvias as well


----------



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

Jacko112 said:


> Try Espresso Underground


Thanks. Just checked - they don't seem to have any. It's surprisingly difficult to track down - wondering whether I should look to get the holes fixed instead (?).


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

https://www.espressocare.com/schematics/drawing-a-rancilio-silvia-pre-2007

I know, not UK but....


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Maybe Sweden is closer

http://www.kaffegrossisten.com/spare-parts/rancilio/drain-tank-rancilio-silvia for £25 +p&p


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

3D printer?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If the rust is at the bottom, your best bet would be to put a plastic insert in the tray.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

I fixed a hole or two in a metal sink with a some cheap epoxy/resin glue [just a dab on both sides], been great ever since... might tide you over, until you get something sorted.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Try Sugru!


----------



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the help so far!

So it looks like the cheapest is about £50-60 delivered - now I'm leaning even more towards fixing it with some sugru or the putting a plastic insert as Dave suggested.

I guess owners be aware - take care of your drip trays!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That Sugru stuff is so handy for random things like that. A plastic tray sounds better but it depends on whether you can find something the right size. There's always that epoxy style 'chemical metal' too, but that's probably a bit overkill and messy.


----------

